# I’m feeling really sad and depressed right now



## sandyrose (Feb 9, 2010)

I’m feeling really sad and depressed right now. I broke up with my boyfriend not that long ago. I get random sadness and anxiety because of it. I don’t understand why I’m feeling like this I don’t want to be with him anymore. I found out he cheated on me at the beginning of our relationship and found out he did really messed up things behind my back. (He has no clue that I know) I told him we could be friends and he keeps texting me like we are going out. I don’t understand why he still wants to be with me look what he did. When am I going to get over this? What is my problem? How do I move on or will I ever move on?


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

He cheated on you...he's got no respect for you..you deserve somebody better....


----------



## what2donow (Feb 19, 2010)

You will move on. Time heals all wounds. marriedguy is right you deserve somebody better. You also don't need to explain yourself to him he doesn't have to know that you know all the things he did. You're heartbroken right now and it SUCKS but it will get easier and easier and pretty soon you'll find someone who treats you better than he ever could.


----------

